# Please need some help with questions for my assessment.



## ian66 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi mate, these questions ring a bell as I've just recently completed my course.

Depending what stage your at in your course its a good idea to at least have a copy of the On-Site Guide (OSG) and even the Regs, to start getting familiar with all the terminology ! You must though at the very least have a text book such as Trevor Linsley, or the Heinamen but Linsley is the best ! 

1. A plug top and socket outlet cant be used to "securely" isolate the supply As to securely isolate a piece of electrical equipment from the supply the isolating device must have the cabability of being "locked off" in the off position via a little pad lock etc and you must remember to retain the key upon your person to avoid the supply being re-engergised. Just switching off the plug or pulling the plug out is just classed as "isolation." Theres nothing stopping someone walking into the room and plugging the plug back in or switching the socket on. (The actuall Bs7671:2008 contails all very useful information on all of the terminology under the Definitions in Part 2 if I remember correctly)

2. The answer is in the question but what its asking for is things like, you could use smell when you walked into a property to detect that a socket outlet has been over heating as they give off a smelly fish type smell thus identifying a fault (loose connection, overloading etc) Sight, you could use you sight to say look into a fuse board to notice there is a 45A MCB protecting a 1mm single core cable feeding a lighting circuit. Touch, you could feel a cables insulation and feel it has perished. Hearing, you could hear the sound of a noisey motor bearing. You could go on all day with this lol but you get idea !

3. The switching of Inductive circuits creates "spikes" (overvoltage) also known as noise to be "induced" back into the supply, due to the nature of these circuits. Which I'm not going to go in detail about them, have a look in your textbooks regarding them lol too complicated to write here hehe. If a computer/networks supply are not protected from these dangerous spikes bearing in mind computers are extremely sensitive to over voltages, then this could cause the computers to crash, become damaged etc, thus loosing valauable information and giving the IT bod a bad day lol. 


Let me no if you still need the others answering as i've only noticed your post is abit old so I may be weasting my time lol

Hope this helps you !!


----------

